# How small is too small for a shrimp tank?



## Krystal907 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been reading up on shrimp for a vase project I have and I haven't been able to find a straight answer to my question. It seems like some people put a bunch of shrimp in small tanks (3 gallons and the like) and even in those little ecosystem bottles, but when I look up the species of shrimp they have on supplier websites it says min 30 gallons and stuff like that. So whats the deal? Am I stuck with snails or can I get a dwarf shrimp in this vase (*not* my setup, just the same vase)?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/yourtanks/yt_4526e.jpg


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have successfully kept red cherry shrimp in one gallon planted bowls. Diana Walstad has a good on-line article about this on her web site.


----------



## Krystal907 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you! I will go check it out right now


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

the short answer, as small as you can keep stable. I find about 3 gallons is about as small as I can keep stable with out doing a bunch of work.

I'm sure others can and do, I just find that to be about the cut off for me. Then again I'm pretty lazy about my tanks, If it was not for massive automation/ drip systems I'd not even use ferts of co2.


----------



## Krystal907 (Oct 18, 2011)

Haha, I've just gotten into fish keeping and the idea of a high tech tank, even with all the automations, seems so daunting! I'm all about the Walstad


----------



## niptek (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a 4 gallon with moderate planting with 10 ember tetra 3 shrimps and one snail. My tank seem to be running stable. dosing weekly with co2. =)


----------



## wHeEzO (Feb 8, 2006)

I kept them in a 2.5 gallon tank lightly planted. No filtration, heater anything. They survived and bred in the summer but no breeding when it was cold.


----------



## Danimals (Nov 4, 2011)

Depending on how many shrimp you have, you could even just keep a couple of them in containers less than a gallon.

OFC there's also the issue of how happy they're going to be in such a cramped space and generally I wouldn't go below 5 gallons, and even that's pushing it if you're going to make it a planted tank.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

I would say this is too small:


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

No you can keep 2-4 shrimp in that

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=39.139112,-77.700208


----------



## Krystal907 (Oct 18, 2011)

That is so awesome!!!


Virc003 said:


> I would say this is too small:


----------

